

MythBusters' M7 crew abruptly exits between seasons - kator
http://www.adweek.com/news-gallery/television/look-back-mythbusters-explosions-moved-us-159691

======
macmac
"It has been a total pleasure not only to work with you, but to call you our
friends." \- I really hope the use of past tense here was a mistake.

